# Does my yearling have long pasterns?



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, they are a little long but their slope is nice so I wouldn't be too worried about it. Especially since your horse is still young and growing.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, but as _Allegr_o said, he is young and growing


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

He will be two in May. do you think he will change much?
how bad are they, from 1-10?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Long, but not bad. Leg angles don't really change. 
Think he will be a right cute gelding..


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Long, but not bad. Leg angles don't really change.
> Think he will be a right cute gelding..


 Thank you. but I wasnt asking about his leg angles. I was wondering if his legs would grow any longer/wider. His butt is higher than his withers-will his front legs grow longer?
Would this horse be able to do some light barrel racing and long, long trail rides? and perhaps some small jumps?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as his rump being higher than his withers, don't worry about it. He will change a lot before he is full grown.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

ParaIndy said:


> As far as his rump being higher than his withers, don't worry about it. He will change a lot before he is full grown.


 Ok, so do his front legs grow longer?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

most likely.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok so will his pasterns get 'shorter'?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I mean will he grow into them and will he be able to do the things i listed before?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Yes, but as _Allegr_o said, he is young and growing


 Does that mean he will grow into them?


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

He will most likely grow into them and will seem to be fine for what you would like. It is not fair to ask of too much of a critique since horse's bodys change very much so until they are about 3, which is why I would personally never start a horse until 3.


----------

